

Flash Crash caused by single trader - appstateguy
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-04-22/mystery-trader-armed-with-algorithms-rewrites-flash-crash-story

======
ssanders82
Title is a bit disingenuous, don't you think? Directly from the article:
"Sarao didn’t cause the flash crash single-handedly, authorities say"

